# Maxim And Maxim Champ Set



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A while back, I contacted Nathan at Simple-Shot with a request...a matched set of a Maxim and a Maxim Champ with top slots. Today I got my wish...and then some.

Here are the twins: The pics don't do them justice. The colors are red, black and what looks like a light oak.

























So far, I have the Maxim banded up with 3/4" x 6" latex with an e-shot target pouch and the Champ has single 6" 1842s, also with an e-shot target pouch. I have only put 25 or so shots through each, but both are dead on at 30 ft...as far as I can go in my basement. I did try a set with Tex's thin tubing,but the holes are just a touch big for the way I normally set them up. I don't think it will be a problem as there are always different ways to set them up.

I have a poly version of both of these that I have been shooting a lot lately, and I really like the way they feel. These feel even better. They are a little heavier and the finish is perfect. They are smooth as silk, yet, have a very nice grip...they feel like they were made for my hands.

Now I just have to find some time to feed these a lot of ammo

Thanks for looking.

Todd


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful. Feed 'em plenty, would want those to go hungry!


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Proud Father of Twins! Very Nice.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations...where are the cigars???


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Beautiful Slingshots GrayWolf!
Enjoy them.

I've got one of Nathans Slingshots, it;s a work of art and so comfortable to hold.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Id be very pleased too, great choices there!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!

I did get to touch them and you are most correct Sir! They are quite fine

Bill


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

wow, congrats man! those are stunning!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

WILD BILL said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> I did get to touch them and you are most correct Sir! They are quite fine
> 
> Bill


So that's why they shoot so well...not only were they made by Nathan, they got the Wild Bill Seal of Approval!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> I did get to touch them and you are most correct Sir! They are quite fine
> 
> Bill


So that's why they shoot so well...not only were they made by Nathan, they got the Wild Bill Seal of Approval!








[/quote] And a big kudos to the guy who came up with top slots. Master Bill Hays


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Glad they work for you Todd!! Enjoy


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Two awesome slingshots, great idea with a twin set, beautiful !!


----------

